# Vorzeichen bei der Ausgabe



## Rübennase (25. Nov 2004)

Ich würde gerne, dass bei der Ausgabe automatisch erkannt wird, ob es sich um eine pos. oder neg. zahl handelt, d.h. dass das ? in der ausgabe entsprechend durch + oder - ersetzt wird.


```
class parabel{

   public static void main(String args[] ){
       if (args.length != 3){
           System.out.println("Bitte geben Sie die drei Parameter ein!");
        }
        else{
           double a = Double.parseDouble (args[0]);
           double b = Double.parseDouble (args[1]);
           double c = Double.parseDouble (args[2]);
           double x1, x2, D, d;
           D = (b*b)-(4*a*c);
           if (D < 0 ){
               System.out.println("Negative Diskriminante => Es gibt nur komplexe Nullstellen");
           }
           else{
               d = Math.sqrt(D);
               x1 = (-1*b+d)/(2*a);
               x2 = (-1*b-d)/(2*a);
               String vorzb = +;
               if (b < 0) vorzb = -;



System.out.println("Die Parabel: f(x) ="+a+" x^2 ?"+b+" x ?"+c+" hat die Nullstellen: "+x1+" und "+x2+".");
System.out.println("Diese Nullstellen gehören zur Parabel: f(x) = x^2 +"+(x1+x2)+" x "+(x1*x2)+".");


        }
         }
}
}
```


----------



## Sky (25. Nov 2004)

Spontan fällt mir ein:


```
static String getVorz( double d ) {
  return d < 0 ? "-" : "+";
}
```

und dann:


```
System.out.println("Die Parabel: f(x) =" + a + "x^2 " + getVorz(b) + b + " x " +
                           getVorz(c) + c + " hat die Nullstellen: " + x1 + " und " + x2 +
                           ".");
```


----------



## dotlens (25. Nov 2004)

die Fragezeichen sind nicht nötig, wenn eine Zahl negativ ist, wird sie auch als solche ausgegeben. oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Sky (25. Nov 2004)

dotlens hat gesagt.:
			
		

> die Fragezeichen sind nicht nötig, wenn eine Zahl negativ ist, wird sie auch als solche ausgegeben. oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?



Aber bei pos. Zahlen wird das '+' nicht mit ausgegeben.


----------



## dotlens (25. Nov 2004)

ach so ist das gemeint 
lange leitung heute...


----------



## Rübennase (25. Nov 2004)

Cool, das geht jetzt aber doof ist nur noch, dass ich bei negativen zahlen zwei - da stehen habe, dann nehme ich am besten in der ausgabe den betrag, oder?
Falls ja, wie bekomme ich den betrag? ;-)


----------



## Rübennase (25. Nov 2004)

hat sich scho erledigt, danke ,muss ja nur oben das eine minus wegmachen! ;-)


----------



## CelikBlek (25. Nov 2004)

der betrag ist immer positiv. d.h. dann hättest du keinen - davor.
versuche es mal hiermit.

```
static String getVorz( double d ) { 
    if(d >= 0) {
        return "+";
    }
    else {
    return "";
    }
}
```
oder einfach den minus von sky mit "" ersetzen


----------

